# Company of Heroes - Play for free, upgrade for £



## no-no (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been playing the free version of company of heroes lately which actually turns out to be the full version with extra weapons and kit for sale for £.

An excellent RTS, well worth the download. I imagine they've gone for this model due to increasing piracy, I'm all for it, download the game for free and then pay for updates and upgrades.

Another example of this model is EA's Battlefield heroes, it's pretty much bf1942, cartoonised for kids. My littleun loves it.

What other top class games are available for free?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 15, 2011)

no-no said:


> Another example of this model is EA's Battlefield heroes, it's pretty much bf1942, cartoonised for kids. My littleun loves it.


 
Has that got better? It was awful when I first played it a few months ago. It completely refused to join any server, which for an online game was a bit fail.

As for other free games, I got into something called Rohan Blood Fued a while ago. It's a perfectly decent free MMO. You can spend money if you want to, but you don't have to. http://www.playrohan.com/


----------



## no-no (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, it's aimed at younger kids, it has a 3rd person perspective rather than first but other than that it has all the elements of the other battlefield games. The servers definitely seem better, my boy's had no problem connecting. 

Bloody work proxy is blocking the playrohan site, I'll have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2011)

CoH Online has already been canned. Play up until the end of March, then it's dead. 

I liked the changes to the gameplay, and the matching system (while not perfect) was loads better than the retail game's system. That said, they're doing a push for a final patch to the retail game (released 2006!) to make it up to the fans.


----------



## no-no (Feb 16, 2011)

What? Really? Gutted, it's true..........


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 16, 2011)

it only just came out? I was going to download it tonight


----------



## no-no (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah, it's a fucking huge download too but well worth it. (if they weren't shutting down at the end of March)

I might have to go and buy the retail version as I've got right into it now.


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2011)

The stuff with heroes and that, I wasn't so much into. But what they'd done with the commander abilities and such was awesome.


----------



## no-no (Feb 16, 2011)

mmm, the technology tree thing, I'd started to improve my air strikes, quicker recharge times and incendiary upgrade.

I can't remember if it allows direct ip connections, I don't think it does.


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, I wish. Once the hosting servers go down, that's the end of it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 16, 2011)

Does the retail version have commander abilities etc? I had vanilla and opossing fronts but havent played it for ages (like a year) but would re-install to try commander abilities and XP and stuff. Might re-install anyway actually... pretty lethal as defensive wermacht or airbourne panzer...


----------



## no-no (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think so, I guess that's what the final patch will add.


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2011)

There are commander abilities, but they work differently. The way it works and the various bonuses were completely re-worked for CoHO.


----------

